# LFTS 11/18



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Come on you guys it's daylight in the swamp


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Thanks OGB I almost had to start it. I doubt I've started 10 threads since I've been on here. Usually the LFTS is going at 12:01.
Good luck all!!!


----------



## mrwhitetails101 (Oct 15, 2011)

Up in st clair county and heading out good luck cant shoot them from the couch !


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I was beginning to think everyone threw in the towel. The best is yet to come. Let's roll


----------



## schopie4 (Oct 14, 2004)

old graybeard said:


> Come on you guys it's daylight in the swamp



That’s how my grandpa always woke us up at camp!



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jwb2010 (Jan 23, 2013)

Settled in mecosta county. Movement was a little slow yesterday hopefully they will move a little before the cold front.


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

Planned on sleeping in this AM, buddy called and said wtf get up and let's go. Good luck everyone, couple doe tags to fill today.


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

Life is getting in the way of me hunting... Kitchen remodel side job. Need the money. Living through you guys today.... Good Luck everyone.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Live from work....
Living through you guys today. Post some pics!
Good luck be safe shoot straight!


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

22 ft up in manton, locked and loaded


----------



## UPWalleyeGuy (Feb 17, 2006)

Still dark in the western UP. Quiet this morning, 1” fresh snow, hoping for a big one from the surrounding area to walk by this morning.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

My youngest son and I are hunting in the pea soup in Hillsdale...My Dad shot a doe late last night here hopefully the rain and 13 hrs of darkness settled things down..


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

Thick fog in ogemaw. Just heard a shot


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

Stampede of whitetails on the way to the my blind. May be good. May be bad. In the swamp in Cheboygan. Light rain. Hope this ends well. Good luck all!


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

Taking the morning off folks. Need to do some work on truck, see my new grand dog, and visit Mom in the rehab center. Listed in order of travel distance!!! Maybe I'll try somewhere around home turf in Ottawa county this afternoon. Stay dry and shoot straight.


----------



## YELLERLAB (Oct 21, 2009)

On the lookout in Chippewa county!


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Stupid me....believing that the weatherman was right....said rain from 11pm Friday through Sunday morning at 5am!!!!
Decided to sleep in a little and earn a few brownie points with my “boss” and install a new dishwasher.
Worried about a possible trespasser on BIL’s property that I have been hunting this season.Might take a little trip to investigate and drive around the area.
Planning on being in the stand early Sunday morning.
Good luck this morning!!!!
Please be safe!!!!


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Wet and calm here in Saginaw county. In the truck taking son to JV basketball practice. Giving the blinds a break today. Might check some cams later on.


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Clothes didnt dry fully sp here i wait for the dryer


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Hunting with my daughter at camp in southern Chippewa county. She is off work through Tuesday. 
Sloppy snow on the ground. 32*
Good luck.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Where is degoose Lfts are not as good without him


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

RMH said:


> NS's buck had huge lots a stuff, knowing that buck was no longer out there took the wind out of my sail also.:lol:
> 
> Don't forget about that tall heavy Big One Walt got, that is no longer up for grabs either.


Yah but the brace yourself buck has still not been located. I'll take that one.


----------



## jwb2010 (Jan 23, 2013)

Deer are on their feet this morning. 17 does and 6 bucks so far. All got a pass.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Still and foggy here in Iosco. Not many shots so far.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> Sitting here day after day with my new custom built 450BM watching young bucks walk buy is testing my patients. Already filled my doe tag with an arrow. I have been seeing a gimpy 2 year old 8 point????


There's one waiting for you!!! You have paid your dues this season, it will happen!!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Getting real foggier..Down to 50-60 yds shots.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> Sitting here day after day with my new custom built 450BM watching young bucks walk buy is testing my patients. Already filled my doe tag with an arrow. I have been seeing a gimpy 2 year old 8 point????


Quit ******* around and shoot one already.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Sitting in a buddy's ladder stand this morning. Not sure what he was thinking when he set this up. It needs to be rotated 180 degrees. Getting tired of looking behind me. Nothing so far. Seen 2 spikes and 3 doe and fawn in this area last night.


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

My first LFTS & from Macomb is that the waterfoul hunters are doing more shooting then the deer hunters. With the first of only 2 shots heard at 7:50. 
I was driving in to work ( base on forcast ) and whIle filling up with gas i was thinking I should be a weatherman. You can screw up alot and still have a job!
I headed back home put on my clothes and was in blind at 6:20. 
A small doe is all I've seen.


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

Slow in northern Kent County. 3 shots total. Figure this would be the morning being first Saturday after opener. Right now the smart one in the family is my 14y/o daughter who thought sleeping in was more important than hunting. Now it's 4 shots for the morning. Nothing close by.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

DANG!! Just had a bird fly through my blind!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

They weren't even close on the weather forecast for this morning, I slept in since I have to cut up yesterdays doe this morning, but from all day rain with a hard north wind which is terrible for my spot to an actual 2 mph out of the east with a light fog amounts to a pitiful forecast.

I still have a buck tag 3 or better so I think tomorrow morning is a go.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

old graybeard said:


> DANG!! Just had a bird fly through my blind!


Pucker factor up a little after that?


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

Sitting in a pine blind in Clare county and have heard 2 shots this morning. To say it slow is an understatement. Oh now 3, shouldn't they be out moving and eating between the rain storms?


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Well I’m back out in the box blind in Arenac county this morning. Warm, calm winds, and lots of fog. I am barely able to see to the end of 2 of my 5 shooting lanes. Been the quietest gun season in a long time around here. Can count on one hand the number of shots heard each day. Hoping a nice 8 slips up and wanders past my stand.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

retired dundo said:


> Where is degoose Lfts are not as good without him


Couldn't hunt, since my Prozac prescription ran out everyone's telling me I'm different.and need a mental evaluation.

So headed to get checked.

I will post yesterday's folly later


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> Sitting here day after day with my new custom built 450BM watching young bucks walk buy is testing my patients. Already filled my doe tag with an arrow. I have been seeing a gimpy 2 year old 8 point????


I believe we have similar setups with the MGM encores. Did you get a full bull? Mine sure can shoot!I got the full bull and glad I did. Good luck with it!


----------



## jamie2003rkc (Dec 22, 2016)

Out here in Gladwin county fog is just now lifting to see down my one lane quiet out no one out here maybe 3 shots tops very slow for first Saturday of rifle season


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

It's like a tomb here in antrim. I also believed the weather liar. Should have sat a farm instead of my windy ceder swamp spot.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

old graybeard said:


> DANG!! Just had a bird fly through my blind!


No chance at a shot? 
#playlikeachampion


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Father in laws buck, Minden City


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Only a couple of turkeys today. 5 or so gun shots in the distance. And also one tick crawing on my hand.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

My son just watched a buck cross the line then bed in a clump of grass on the neighbors. Just heard 3 shots across the road. Lots of critters moving this morning, minus the egg sucking grinner I bumped into on the way out last night.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Saw 4 does right as the rain started. brought up the gun and saw a big blur. Though the scope waa fogged. Got home and found the focus ring waa fully backed off.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

chuckinduck said:


> Yah but the brace yourself buck has still not been located. I'll take that one.


Too late


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

I got a late start this morning but climbed up in my climber on state land by 7:15. Almost walked into a skunk on the way in. Haha. 

I was all settled and was just checking the live updates on this thread when five minutes into my sit I look up and see a buck making his way toward me. 

I stopped it perfectly broadside at about 50 yards and let the hammer fly! It dropped in it's tracks and I was back on the board after a two year drought I'm pretty happy with it being a state land buck.

It was a great morning to be out and the deer were definitely on the move. A guy to the north got a massive 11-12 point and his son got a six point. Very thankful to live in this great state!


----------



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

Congrats nice buck


----------



## UPWalleyeGuy (Feb 17, 2006)

Decent deer movement western UP, just passed a 2.5 year old 8 pt.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

fisherjam said:


> I got a late start this morning but climbed up in my climber on state land by 7:15. Almost walked into a skunk on the way in. Haha.
> 
> I was all settled and was just checking the live updates on this thread when five minutes into my sit I look up and see a buck making his way toward me.
> 
> ...


Southern Lower?
Great buck!!!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

fisherjam said:


> I got a late start this morning but climbed up in my climber on state land by 7:15. Almost walked into a skunk on the way in. Haha.
> 
> I was all settled and was just checking the live updates on this thread when five minutes into my sit I look up and see a buck making his way toward me.
> 
> ...


Congrats nice buck


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

jstfish48162 said:


> Southern Lower?
> Great buck!!!


Thanks guys it was in the southern lower.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

fisherjam said:


> Thanks guys it was in the southern lower.


Makes it even better with the amount of pressure on SLP Public Land!!!
Again...great job!!!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Sounds like my boy just put one down. Hes rattled. Says its a good one. Hes trying to nudge the second one to me as I type. Then we will see if theres ground shrinkage.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

CHASINEYES said:


> Sounds like my boy just put one down. Hes rattled. Says its a good one. Hes trying to nudge the second one to me as I type. Then we will see if theres ground shrinkage.


Gotta love a good deer story in the makings!


----------



## Big_Jim (Jul 26, 2000)

Just seein does the past couple days. Nothing yet today. (Crawford County)


----------



## 1dlamb (Dec 27, 2010)

Drilled this gal about 20 to 9:00 this morning. My first state land deer. The 220F barked and she hit the ground. Loonnnggg drag out. Worth every second. Congratulations to all the successful hunter this season!






:woohoo1:


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

First gun buck!


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Sat in the jeep for a solid 30 minutes trying to convince myself to go hunt through this storm. With the pressure off with one nice buck, and with my limited hunting time majority spent hunting in the rain, think I'm just going to relax and hunt tomorrow. Good luck everyone and congrats to those who've dropped the hammer today!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

fisherjam said:


> I got a late start this morning but climbed up in my climber on state land by 7:15. Almost walked into a skunk on the way in. Haha.
> 
> I was all settled and was just checking the live updates on this thread when five minutes into my sit I look up and see a buck making his way toward me.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

CHASINEYES said:


> First gun buck!
> View attachment 281533


Fine looking buck! Congrats to the young man


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

No rain yet near the bridge. Lot of deer moving around. Had 5 doe hanging out with me. No bucks yet


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

When the going gets tough the weak do a deer drive- steve rinella

Was invited for a push. Never dont it before so we wil see how it goes.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

fisherjam said:


> I got a late start this morning but climbed up in my climber on state land by 7:15. Almost walked into a skunk on the way in. Haha.
> 
> I was all settled and was just checking the live updates on this thread when five minutes into my sit I look up and see a buck making his way toward me.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> Fine looking buck! Congrats to the young man


He's been trying for several years to get that elusive fun buck. Thought I would post a little better pic. Looks I have a taxi bill. Next one's on him.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

CHASINEYES said:


> He's been trying for several years to get that elusive fun buck. Thought I would post a little better pic. Looks I have a taxi bill. Next one's on him.
> View attachment 281536


Hey it's only money right? That lasting memory will be worth every penny spent. Congratulations young man. That is a fine looking buck! Congratulations to you too dad!


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Nice job 
Awesome buck


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

2 does and a doe and a fawn just cruised by about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

fisherjam said:


> I got a late start this morning but climbed up in my climber on state land by 7:15. Almost walked into a skunk on the way in. Haha.
> 
> I was all settled and was just checking the live updates on this thread when five minutes into my sit I look up and see a buck making his way toward me.
> 
> ...


Yep. Tough to beat a state land climber buck of any size/age. Congrats!


----------



## SuperHunter18 (Oct 23, 2004)

Rain is here in Sanilac..... Both my girls are sound asleep though so may as well sit here and enjoy!..... Nice and dry in the popup.... Deer probably won't move but you never know....


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Groundsize said:


> Good luck this weekend fellas! I killed an 8pt yesterday so I’m sitting this weekend out in the awful weather.


Well, ya got me to go through all of yesterday's LFTS again. Came up empty. Where's the pic/story?


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

CHASINEYES said:


> First gun buck!
> View attachment 281533


Awesome buck, congrats to your boy!!!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

1dlamb said:


> Drilled this gal about 20 to 9:00 this morning. My first state land deer. The 220F barked and she hit the ground. Loonnnggg drag out. Worth every second. Congratulations to all the successful hunter this season!
> View attachment 281532
> :woohoo1:


Congrats


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

CHASINEYES said:


> First gun buck!
> View attachment 281533


Great first 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice bucks guys, Congrats! Sunny and 82 in Orlando here, just flew in. No deer hunting for me.


----------



## antlerfreak (Nov 7, 2011)

Live from the lazy boy. Wife worked this morning so I stayed back with the kids. Steady rain for last lil while here in southern huron co. Wife is outta work and in the blind nothing yet. Good luck to those out this afternoon


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I'm not going out, it's a day to kick back and drink around a campfire. The deer are cut up, the blood is cleaned up, the country music is turned up, and I'll be back out after the snow tomorrow.
Great job on still putting the hammer to them gentlemen...


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Near perfect conditions in Benzie county tonight. Sitting in the stand I've killed my best buck from. Keep at it everyone...all it takes is 5 seconds to turn your season around. 

Congrats to everyone who has scored already today.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

CHASINEYES said:


> First gun buck!
> View attachment 281533


Hell ya, nice deer for the young fella...


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Back out in Lapeer county. Got a terrible wind for this spot. But it's the only gun spot with a roof. Besides.....today's hunt is brought to you by dead down wind.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

CHASINEYES said:


> First gun buck!
> View attachment 281533


Dandy buck! Tell him congratulations.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

First sit of firearm season for me. Sitting in a box blind(which I despise)due to the rain.

I have the timber about 20 yards behind me, I’m surrounded by clover, and have 6 acres of beans and corn in front of me. If only it was 15 degrees and we had about 10” of snow on the ground.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Grandriverrat said:


> Hey it's only money right? That lasting memory will be worth every penny spent. Congratulations young man. That is a fine looking buck! Congratulations to you too dad!


Money 
I always tell my wife 
YOU CAN'T PUT A PRICE ON FUN 
congrats to your son!!!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Since I’m tagged out, I’m sitting in the lazy boy in the cabin watching Wisconsin beat UofM and looked out the patio door and see 2 doe and a yearling come out into the food plot! Yelled for all the kids to come look and all 6 of us got to watch them in the plot for awhile in the snow storm! Meanwhile 3 hunters are out in the woods and haven’t seen a deer this afternoon yet! Lol


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I must be nuts! The rain quit so I headed out to the blind and as soon as I sat down it started pouring


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Snowing here western Isabella county 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

old graybeard said:


> I must be nuts! The rain quit so I headed out to the blind and as soon as I sat down it started pouring


Which means the scent trail from the walk in is gone. Go ahead and get the taxi on the horn. It's trigger time.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

J D said:


> Snowing here western Isabella county
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I'll take snow over rain anyday


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> I must be nuts! The rain quit so I headed out to the blind and as soon as I sat down it started pouring


You are going strong, I don't know how you do it, I think you have stacked the cards in your favor, lord knows you have put in a ton of time, hope that trigger pull come's soon for you !
Flight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

bigal06 said:


> First sit of firearm season for me. Sitting in a box blind(which I despise)due to the rain.
> 
> I have the timber about 20 yards behind me, I’m surrounded by clover, and have 6 acres of beans and corn in front of me. If only it was 15 degrees and we had about 10” of snow on the ground.
> View attachment 281550


I can't stand blinds either but I've been in one all week so far because of this crap


----------



## madtraper (Nov 12, 2017)

Snowing pretty good here in Isabella county just got settled in


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Home from camp. Took a doe yesterday. Back out in GT looking for that bruiser


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> I'll take snow over rain anyday


You cursed me it's now switching to rain

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

J D said:


> You cursed me it's now switching to rain
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Now I feel better


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey OGB you think we would see more deer if we sat our phones down 
But it's so hard 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

CHASINEYES said:


> First gun buck!
> View attachment 281533





CHASINEYES said:


> He's been trying for several years to get that elusive fun buck. Thought I would post a little better pic. Looks I have a taxi bill. Next one's on him.
> View attachment 281536


Congrats to the boy, only difference is I’ve paid for more than one lol


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

J D said:


> Hey OGB you think we would see more deer if we sat our phones down
> But it's so hard
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


That is when I usually see deer when I am talking to my buddy.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Grandriverrat said:


> That is when I usually see deer when I am talking to my buddy.


Well tell your buddy to call me I haven't seen crap LOL

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Would someone please post a deer sighting just to get moral up

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

J D said:


> Hey OGB you think we would see more deer if we sat our phones down
> But it's so hard
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Then what would we do with our hands? (You really think we'll see anything in this rain)


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> Then what would we do with our hands? (You really think we'll see anything in this rain)


Wasn't rain till you said something 
Just saying 
Good luck 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## madtraper (Nov 12, 2017)

2 does 3 fawns seen too far for a shot


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

I saw one lone doe on my walk in at 3. I bumped her out of a small swamp. She was big enough I thought it was a buck until I saw the head. I went in when the rain started, back up 20’ sitting on a pinch point between to swales.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

20-25 gusts and rain in Hillsdale ...Did we really actually have a fall season?? 3 weeks ago I remember bowhunting in a t shirt...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

And here comes the gimpy little 8 point AGAIN


----------



## bbdd (Nov 26, 2013)

snow sticking..ameristep singe seat pop ups are awesome


----------



## HORNSnHOOKS (Mar 25, 2017)

I’m usually a die hard I’ve bow hunted and gun hunted in wind rain or shine every chance I’ve had this year. Didn’t get home from work till 345pm. Might as well save myself for tomorrow morning. I’d have to have an amphibious vehicle to get a deer out of the field anyway. Good luck boys.


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

Been out in shiawassee county for awhile, not sure why.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Did someone force me to go out in this?!?!?


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Raining like hell here in Livingston, see u gents tomorrow and shoots a big one for God’s sake!!!! Good luck guys!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Deer are highly irritated with this wind tonight. Doe and her fawns just came through. Doe was scared of the rain drops. Just had a lone deer cruising through brush. 4 flips of the ole can and it kept on going. You should see the shocked look on my face.


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Went for a stalk through the corn tonight, wind in my face like I did many years ago. Came across a sleeping raccoon, it made my day. Wish I could post the video. These are screenshots from it. 
















I poked him with the barrel and he jumped up ready to fight! He ran off with soiled underwear.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

1st are coming out. 1 buck and 7 does


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

The rain is switching to snow in Shiawassee county.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

For being in the armpit of bad weather (Petoskey) it would of been a great day to hunt. The forecasts were so full of ****.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

GATORGETTER said:


> Went for a stalk through the corn tonight, wind in my face like I did many years ago. Came across a sleeping raccoon, it made my day. Wish I could post the video. These are screenshots from it.
> View attachment 281571
> 
> View attachment 281572
> ...


That made my night. Some funny stuff right there. Saw you poking him with a cannon and he is still running. Lol!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Just passed on my pet half rack glad to see he's still alive 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

old graybeard said:


> And here comes the gimpy little 8 point AGAIN


Shoot im!!!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

J D said:


> Just passed on my pet half rack glad to see he's still alive
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


It was this one next year he won't be so lucky









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

chuckinduck said:


> Deer are highly irritated with this wind tonight. Doe and her fawns just came through. Doe was scared of the rain drops. Just had a lone deer cruising through brush. 4 flips of the ole can and it kept on going. You should see the shocked look on my face.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

RMH said:


>


Beat me to it, but I was thinking shocked with a pinch of disgust.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

masonp2530 said:


> Decided to put a doe down tonight
> View attachment 281588


Good job!!


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

I literally left the house at 3:30 and went for a walk behind my house. I have an 11-87 slug gun and bought a new Ruger Bushmaster this year as well. What do I take for a gun? An old smooth bore 870 with iron sights. After all, a scope is no good fogged up and wet in the corn. I also wore camo that I haven’t worn in 20 years, no calls, no flashlight just me and a gun. You don’t need fancy clothes and gear to kill bucks! 
I sat in an enclosed blind around 4:30 for the last hour. Playing on my phone not expecting anything he walks out upwind and crosses in front of me at 15 yards. A chip shot! 

It was snowing and blowing like crazy. 

I’m super pumped!! Thanks all!!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I took advantage of the wet leaves and took a walk today. I'm no still hunting ninja, as I've only killed 2 bucks with this tactic, yet I try multiple times every deer season. I really do enjoy giving my rear end a break and trying to sneak up on one. Today I was finally successful. I didn't catch him asleep, I caught him as he crossed an old overgrown RR grade. He had no idea I was there until I yelled to get him to stop for a shot.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Scottygvsu said:


> I took advantage of the wet leaves and took a walk today. I'm no still hunting ninja, as I've only killed 2 bucks with this tactic, yet I try multiple times every deer season. I really do enjoy giving my rear end a break and trying to sneak up on one. Today I was finally successful. I didn't catch him asleep, I caught him as he crossed an old overgrown RR grade. He had no idea I was there until I yelled to get him to stop for a shot.
> View attachment 281590


Nicely done congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

GATORGETTER said:


> View attachment 281589
> 
> 
> I literally left the house at 3:30 and went for a walk behind my house. I have an 11-87 slug gun and bought a new Ruger Bushmaster this year as well. What do I take for a gun? An old smooth bore 870 with iron sights. After all, a scope is no good fogged up and wet in the corn. I also wore camo that I haven’t worn in 20 years, no calls, no flashlight just me and a gun. You don’t need fancy clothes and gear to kill bucks!
> ...


Just a man and his gun. Just as it should be. Awesome


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

old graybeard said:


> Just a man and his gun. Just like it should be. Awesome!


I was digging it too and then he started talking about his phone...:shhh:


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Well it wasn't really what I wanted but the gimpy 8 is no more. Now on to bigger things.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Scottygvsu said:


> I took advantage of the wet leaves and took a walk today. I'm no still hunting ninja, as I've only killed 2 bucks with this tactic, yet I try multiple times every deer season. I really do enjoy giving my rear end a break and trying to sneak up on one. Today I was finally successful. I didn't catch him asleep, I caught him as he crossed an old overgrown RR grade. He had no idea I was there until I yelled to get him to stop for a shot.
> View attachment 281590


Cool looking buck, I like the dark hair on his head, CONGRATS !!!
Flight


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> Well it wasn't really what I wanted but the gimpy 8 is no more. Now on to bigger things.
> View attachment 281593


Did the .450 drop him in his tracks? Congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

CHASINEYES said:


> Did the .450 drop him in his tracks? Congrats!


Dropped like a rock


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Scottygvsu said:


> I took advantage of the wet leaves and took a walk today. I'm no still hunting ninja, as I've only killed 2 bucks with this tactic, yet I try multiple times every deer season. I really do enjoy giving my rear end a break and trying to sneak up on one. Today I was finally successful. I didn't catch him asleep, I caught him as he crossed an old overgrown RR grade. He had no idea I was there until I yelled to get him to stop for a shot.
> View attachment 281590


Way to go, awesome job, congrats!!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> Well it wasn't really what I wanted but the gimpy 8 is no more. Now on to bigger things.
> View attachment 281593


Congrats on a nice buck, great shot!!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> Well it wasn't really what I wanted but the gimpy 8 is no more. Now on to bigger things.
> View attachment 281593


OGB.......OMG, you pulled the trigger, CONGRATS......I no it's not what you wanted but there's still plenty of season left, CONGRATS !
Flight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Flight of the arrow said:


> OGB.......OMG, you pulled the trigger, CONGRATS......I no it's not what you wanted but there's still plenty of season left, CONGRATS !
> Flight


Yep lot's of time left but this guy wasn't looking so good. He has an old wound in the shoulder probably from an arrow.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

old graybeard said:


> Well it wasn't really what I wanted but the gimpy 8 is no more. Now on to bigger things.
> View attachment 281593


Yessssssss!!!! A lot of us have been anxiously awaiting this post. Congrats OGB!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Scottygvsu said:


> I took advantage of the wet leaves and took a walk today. I'm no still hunting ninja, as I've only killed 2 bucks with this tactic, yet I try multiple times every deer season. I really do enjoy giving my rear end a break and trying to sneak up on one. Today I was finally successful. I didn't catch him asleep, I caught him as he crossed an old overgrown RR grade. He had no idea I was there until I yelled to get him to stop for a shot.
> View attachment 281590


You're leaving out the best part of the story!! Nice job on the buck!


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

mbrewer said:


> I was digging it too and then he started talking about his phone...:shhh:


I wouldn’t have gotten the raccoon video with out my phone!!


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats OGB!!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

chuckinduck said:


> You're leaving out the best part of the story!! Nice job on the buck!


Ha!! There's no doubt if I hadn't stopped to text you, I woulda walked right past him. I'll take all the help I can get


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

CONGRATS OGB!!!!!
Was beginning to think that maybe you were hunting with a camera and playing reporter for LFTS!!!!


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats gator,scotty,and ogb!
And all other successful hunters today...
Plenty of season left for bigger better ogb you put in alot of time!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> Yep lot's of time left but this guy wasn't looking so good. He has an old wound in the shoulder probably from an arrow.


Sounds like you did what you had to do OGB. I applaud your decision. Ben a long season for you already with all the activity you have experienced without getting your opportunity at that ultimate buck so far. I am sure that this guy will be very meaningful to you in so many ways as well. Congratulations and well done to you sir! You earned it!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Grandriverrat said:


> Sounds like you did what you had to do OGB. I applaud your decision. Ben a long season for you already with all the activity you have experienced without getting your opportunity at that ultimate buck so far. I am sure that this guy will be very meaningful to you in so many ways as well. Congratulations and well done to you sir! You earned it!


Thanks. It's not over till the fat lady sings or until it's time to leave for Nebraska  already have a plan for tomorrow.


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

Congratulation to all who got deer today in P!ss Poor hunting conditions.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Hit a good one tonight with the 450 bush master
And went to track him and found a blood trail a foot wide for about 75 yards then it slowed up a little and we thought we heard a branch break where he was heading so we backed out for the night and are going back first thing in the morning . 
Blood was very bright red and thick , thinking low cavity hit but don't know


----------



## Lungbuster83 (Oct 4, 2013)

Shot this guy at 4pm following 2 does.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Lungbuster83 said:


> Shot this guy at 4pm following 2 does.


Congrats!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Chappy410 said:


> Shoot im!!!


You now have blood on your hands my friend! lol!


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

Grandriverrat said:


> You now have blood on your hands my friend! lol!


That's OK as long as police don't show up at front door charging me with accessory before the death!!!


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

old graybeard said:


> Dropped like a rock


Congrats, OGB! Well deserved!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> Well it wasn't really what I wanted but the gimpy 8 is no more. Now on to bigger things.
> View attachment 281593


Well done OGB congrats!!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Lungbuster83 said:


> Shot this guy at 4pm following 2 does.


Nice buck Lungbuster!!


----------



## seriously... (Mar 7, 2008)

Wandering arrows said:


> Hit a good one tonight with the 450 bush master
> And went to track him and found a blood trail a foot wide for about 75 yards then it slowed up a little and we thought we heard a branch break where he was heading so we backed out for the night and are going back first thing in the morning .
> Blood was very bright red and thick , thinking low cavity hit but don't know


Well?.....don't leave us hanging


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

seriously... said:


> Well?.....don't leave us hanging


Hound is on the way , we looked for 45 min this morning and decided on a hound instead so she is on her way


----------



## Deer_Hunter1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Wife and I hunted this morning. She saw a doe and fawn. I saw turkeys in Van Buren county.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Wandering arrows said:


> Hound is on the way , we looked for 45 min this morning and decided on a hound instead so she is on her way


Well, no deer in the end, but I cannot say enough about using a tracking dog. from the last blood that we found, the dog followed another 1/2 Mile by GPS in the opposite direction that I thought it went . Very impressed and would call them again in a second. My guess is a brisket shot. A big thanks to Tami and Her Son and there dog Hawk for the help they are a great team


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

old graybeard said:


> Yep lot's of time left but this guy wasn't looking so good. He has an old wound in the shoulder probably from an arrow.


Glad you took this one. Congrats.


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

Water level is so high, and north wind blowing the bay water in, I rowed my boat within 10 yds of my tower stand. This is not good


----------



## t_bell40 (Nov 9, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> Come on you guys it's daylight in the swamp


If you would, please tell me what LFTS stands for.?? Thanks


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

Live from the stand!


----------

